# Soil Composition



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

It seems to be varying success and questions about the soil compositions people are using.

Pine bark seems to be a no-no due to sap. Too much sand might be bad. etc etc.

So what have people had problems with? I was contemplating the soil I've been using and beginning to think it has too much bark/wood in it. It's had a lot of tannin released and did a little sifting of a section, and it left a TON of extra bark and wood products. Would these cause problems, or is that exactly what we are looking for in a dirt product?

And I noticed that Diana Walstad said not to mix topsoil and potting soil, but not why. Anyone have any ideas on that?

And this is more than just a question for me. There are little tidbits strewn about places. From what I've seen, here is what I've understood

Good:
organic dirt

Bad:
wetting agent
perlite (floating styrofoam balls)
added manure
added fertlizers

Questionable:
amount of peat and bark
topsoil vs. potting soil


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I use the cheapest bagged topsoil that I can get, and soak if for a few weeks to let the organics dissipate.

Others use more fertile soils, but if you use too much of them you will see what "algae hell" means.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

I did the same thing - cheap topsoil that was already in the garage - only I planted right away (I waited a few weeks before adding fish).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cheap topsoil here too. Be careful with the ones that say Organic soil. They can have natural fertilizers added in like manure.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I use topsoil dug out of my yard, add a little compost and plant. I add fish a day or so later.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I used Jolly Gardner topsoil (i think? Or is it potting lol), but i let it air out for a few days to "degas" and then i put it in my tank and covered it in water to sit for another 2 days, now it and the SMS are sitting in my 55gal covered with about 1/2" of water soaking. I did a jar test with the soil prior and noticed no big changes in the water paramaters.


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Others use more fertile soils, but if you use too much of them you will see what "algae hell" means.


Does this imply that the plants grew a lot or that algae grew a lot.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

TigerLilly said:


> Does this imply that the plants grew a lot or that algae grew a lot.


Tiger,

Hell is a place of fire for people who have left this world in a condition of unforgiven sin (depending on one's beliefs.)

For those of us who still live here, an algae hell is one in which algae species grow luxuriantly and are difficult to control.

So repent if necessary: Avoid substrates that are too rich.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL both of you :rofl:

Algae hell can also mean "hell in the eyes of algae", in other words a world in which plants thrive and algae can't gain a foothold


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Tiger,
> 
> Hell is a place of fire for people who have left this world in a condition of unforgiven sin (depending on one's beliefs.)
> 
> ...


that was a little scarey.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Where do bad people go when they die? They don't go to heaven where the angels fly. They go to a lake of fire and fry, don't see 'em again 'til the 4th of July. Kurt Cobain


If you follow the standard 'el-natural' approach algae hell should be avoided.
I typically use topsoil. Cheap potting soil without fertilizer or African violet potting soil work with about the same results. If there is not enough gravel or SMS covering the soil this can result in more problems with tannins leaching.


----------

